# Abscess behind ear



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay so I made a new topic a little over a week ago to find out about this lump Flapjack has behind her ear. Seemed to be an abscess. Well a few days ago I thought it was going to rupture, but instead it's gotten this big nasty blackish scab on it. The whole thing itself doesn't seem to really bother her, but I worry that it could seep into the bloodstream and get even more pricey/hard to fix. Right now I need ideas to keep a rat still long enough to hold a hot compress to the **** thing. I also need more 'hot compress' ideas, I tried dipping a clean washcloth in to near boiling water, ringing it out, then putting on the abscess. I guess I didn't do it long enough because it didn't soften or anything. I would appreciate some help.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Demonardae said:


> Okay so I made a new topic a little over a week ago to find out about this lump Flapjack has behind her ear. Seemed to be an abscess. Well a few days ago I thought it was going to rupture, but instead it's gotten this big nasty blackish scab on it. The whole thing itself doesn't seem to really bother her, but I worry that it could seep into the bloodstream and get even more pricey/hard to fix. Right now I need ideas to keep a rat still long enough to hold a hot compress to the **** thing. I also need more 'hot compress' ideas, I tried dipping a clean washcloth in to near boiling water, ringing it out, then putting on the abscess. I guess I didn't do it long enough because it didn't soften or anything. I would appreciate some help.


Take a picture for us? Abscesses usually develop a big black scab on them where they are going to rupture. Give it more time. Compressing will hurry things up but isn't completely necessary...its obviously progressing well.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

I've noticed the whole has gotten smaller and a lot more... squishier? I guess that describes it best... anyways here's two pictures I took of it.


















You can see the lump in this one. (sort of)


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How thick is that scab? When you put your nose right down to it and sniff, do you smell the faint smell of infection?


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Umm it's a hard smell to describe... Um but bad would be the best word for it. Not strong though, but distinctly bad. And the scab feels kind of thick.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sounds like an abscess...you can keep damp warm compresses going or just watch it for now.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

The scab feels thicker than the whole abscess now.. also it feels like it wants to come off (the scab) should I leave it alone?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Demonardae said:


> The scab feels thicker than the whole abscess now.. also it feels like it wants to come off (the scab) should I leave it alone?


if it's not too attached, see if you can use damp compresses to soften the edges and it might start to come off...most likely there's pus underneath, so don't have you face too close just in case (spray if its liquid, or smell...knock you down smell).

Your next job will be to keep that cavity clean (once the scab is off). I make up my own saline and flush out the cavity several times, at least once to twice a day.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Well the lump underneath the scab has practically vanished, but the scab is still there. Not to sure, but that doesn't seem good. She is still eating well, still drinking fine, and still likes to scamper about. She seems a bit sneezier today than more, but that could be because it's dustier than normal. Hot compress still unsucessful.  She likes to be a pain. I'm moving their cage this weekend to a better, safer area. I will keep posting about her ear thing. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The lump is always the worrying part so if its disappeared that is good


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh well that's good, thanks for all the help Lilspaz, you've been a god send to me during this. I'm going to go give the ratlets dinner then find a new spot for their cage.


----------



## Demonardae (Apr 10, 2011)

Last update about the abscess.... It's all gone! Hooray! There's no cavity that needs flushing, only a very little scratch where that giant nasty scab was. Going to put some neosporin on it when I can catch her. (It's free range time and they are all over the place. ^_^ )


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There is a possibility it was a hematoma instead, blood that pooled under the skin and the body reabsorbed. But honestly it doens't matter since Nature took care of it and your baby is going to be just fine


----------

